# snowmaster 724 pictures from today



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Got done over 1000' sidewalk and 5 driveways and driveway plowed in ends. Had the Honda and the new Toro snowmaster on duty. I must say without doubt that the snowmaster 724 impressed the heck out of me. The snow was a bit wet and we had 18" and about 30" at the ends of the driveways. The snowmaster cut thru it all with ease. Not ONE blocked chute all day. NOT ONE. The faster speed of the SS auger is brilliant and does not allow any blockage from wet snow. Its hard to say but its a way better snow blower then my prized Honda HS621. Only stalled it twice after 2 tanks of gas .... And contrary to popular incorrect belief, it clears all the way down to the surface. And the personal pace jerky? Nope. If you use it correctly its as smooth as silk. The little tires push thru the snow easy too. In all its an esellant machine and Im thinking of selling the Honda HS621 and buying another snowmaster. 
The first pic is to show you how the 724 can turn 18" snow into almost clean sidewalk 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

interesting ! looks like this "hybrid" is a winner !


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

How did you stall it twice? Were you testing it's limits by walking it too quickly into deep stuff to see just how much it would chew? Did you notice that with this Snowmaster it's not really intuitive to ever release the auger handle? Because you can stop the forward motion of the machine by just stopping walking forward I almost never really have to mess with starting and stopping the auger. It cleared to the pavement everywhere except where my car's tire tracks were. What's the story with your last picture? Not even trying to clear to the pavement because it's such a deep drift?:smiley-confused009:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

yes walked too fast into a driveway end that was very deep, twice. 

Yes I agree on the auger lever. I leave the auger sin all the time. 

The last pic was on the grass and I did not want to chop up the lawn





Slinger said:


> How did you stall it twice? Were you testing it's limits by walking it too quickly into deep stuff to see just how much it would chew? Did you notice that with this Snowmaster it's not really intuitive to ever release the auger handle? Because you can stop the forward motion of the machine by just stopping walking forward I almost never really have to mess with starting and stopping the auger. It cleared to the pavement everywhere except where my car's tire tracks were. What's the story with your last picture? Not even trying to clear to the pavement because it's such a deep drift?:smiley-confused009:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Another thing I loved about the snowmaster is that with the augur pulling you along + the drive wheels, its unstoppable in the deep stuff. I am so used to a regular SS where you have to push it and am pleasantly surprised how the SM pulls along like a 2 stage machine. That is a point that is VERY important. Toro hit the target with this machine and it will set a new standard in the industry


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, with that snowfall you guys got it sure was a good test for the new Toro. Thanks for the posts, and your review. I made the pictures bigger for everyone to enjoy without having to open up the attachments. The Toro and Honda in that third picture look like they're refusing to look at each other out of spite and jealousy.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wow, with that snowfall you guys got it sure was a good test for the new Toro. Thanks for the posts, and your review. I made the pictures bigger for everyone to enjoy without having to open up the attachments. The Toro and Honda in that third picture look like they're refusing to look at each other out of spite and jealousy.


thanks for doing that.. 
Yes it was a HARD break in for the Toro.. It was cold start up (brand new) and into 18"-28" snow . She never missed a beat


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report NJ. How far did she (the Toro) throw the snow?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

GtWtNorth said:


> Thanks for the report NJ. How far did she (the Toro) throw the snow?


about as far as the Honda. It was very windy so I pointed the deflector down to keep the blowback away from me. Id say it can throw it 30-40'


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Another thing is NO shear pins. At work today 3 of our Ariens two stagers keep breaking the pins. grrrr.


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and the review ! If no shear pins, does it have any kind of protection? Thanks

BTW, what's that handle on the right hand side, about half way up?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

rapscallion said:


> Thanks for the pics and the review ! If no shear pins, does it have any kind of protection? Thanks
> 
> BTW, what's that handle on the right hand side, about half way up?


a belt that has give. Just like most other single stages. Just one reason I like SS's a lot

Do you mean on the left side? That is the auger clutch. There is nothing on the right side.


----------



## rapscallion (Dec 29, 2010)

Circled in red on the right side (driver's view)


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

rapscallion said:


> Circled in red on the right side (driver's view)


There is nothing on the right side. 

Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Um, pull start handle.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

kueh said:


> Um, pull start handle.


oh yea.. But that is pretty far down near the engine.


----------

